# Old water wheel!



## Taz575 (Apr 26, 2012)

I finally got the water wheel in to my shop! A friend needed a new hunting knife, so we bartered  He said his friend had it in his shop for around 30 years before giving it to him and he's had it in his garage for a while to sharpen axes and stuff. Works nicely on hunting/utility style knives, haven't tried it on the kitchen knives yet. It has a water bath, so the steel stays nice and cool. Very slow RPM, too with the pulleys they used.


----------



## TB_London (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice, i keep looking at these on ebay but have no where to put one. What're the dimensions of the wheel?


----------



## Taz575 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's about 1.5" wide, I will measure the dia tomorrow when I go back out to my shop. It may be around 18" diameter or so?


----------



## TB_London (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice size


----------



## Seth (Apr 26, 2012)

Try not to sit too close, unless you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## Heath Besch (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW! WOW! (chin wipe), WOW!
Great find!


----------



## ecchef (Apr 26, 2012)

Seth said:


> Try not to sit too close, unless you're into that sort of thing...



:rofl2:


----------



## steeley (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice looks like fun.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no idea what I'd do with that but I'd still take it.


----------



## Taz575 (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL, yeah. It's 1.5" wide, 16.5" diameter. It does nicely as a medium/coarse stone for a hunting or fillet knife to set a bevel before I go to the stones or finer belts. More of a cool old thing to have in the shop


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep,very cool thing to have in the shop. Reminds me of a steeley post.


----------

